# Daisy - 2013



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Curious what you mean by tying her? "Tie her both sides"?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

In a snaffle bit - take right rein and tie to back D ring on right side of saddle - just enough to tilt her nose to the fender - later we will tighten it as she gains strength... repeat on left side.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Daisy has had a good week - we rode Sunday, Monday, and Tuesday (today).. we have been following the plan and she has been wanting to canter instead of trot on the lunge, so I just let her until she gets tired, and then ask her to trot... she did really well today - I am getting her to give to the bit a little easier now, and when riding her jog was more consistent and I added side passing and walking through and then backing out of an L - figure why not start trail practice as well... 

Her showmanship is getting better very slowly - she still doesn't get a setup on her own, so we have to continue to work on that, but she is getting much better at the walk and trot guiding off my shoulders, and she is pretty consistent on the pivot - we are on 90 degrees so far... I can get a straight backup with little resistance. 

I noticed that she is very fussy when I try to lift her head up - I checked and found that she has not had her wolf teeth pulled, so made an appointment for her on Friday to get them out. It is supposed to snow on Friday and Saturday, so I figure the timing is right.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNQ8GOza7fU

Had Kellie take a video of our showmanship pattern work yesterday - she was laughably bad at setting up ... I was glad we recorded it so we can see progress next month  Her pivots are good as long as I get myself in the correct position as we turn... when I first started I couldn't get a trot and she is already trying to find the "sweet spot" where there isn't any pressure - trying to teach her to go off my shoulder position. This is a good starting point I think.

I rode yesterday and today - she was better yesterday - today she wanted to break quite a bit from the jog - we haven't done much canter at all - only about 10 percent of our ride is a canter... the rest is bending and teaching her to give her face, hips, shoulders, and move up into her face so her trot is lifty and from her back end... 

Tomorrow she gets her teeth done, which is great timing because we are supposed to have 50 to 60 mph wind gusts and then Sat and Sun the temps are supposed to top out at 15 degrees, so a good time to give her a break - 

Overall, we are just starting out, and we are just going to go slowly and keep her confident and happy in her new role as pampered show pony...


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Had my second lesson today, Daisy is doing quite well.... 

She got in the trailer with no problems, and we headed to Donna's. We worked on getting her to tighten up her trot - lifting her shoulder and neck and then getting her to drive deeper with her back. 

We started her spur stop today as well.

Here is a video of the beginning and the end of the lesson.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H31-n8KdbWI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ai_2lL0j1c&list=UUwyboCKkT4oR4maKqvvxbZw&index=1


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

riding lesson:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJkht9gNGec&feature=youtube_gdata_player

showmanship lesson:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=542308142468545&set=vb.100000680930024&type=2&theater

We have been riding as frequently as weather allows, typically at 3 or 4 times a week, and trying to get a lesson as often as I can. We are doing lots of circles to get her to slow her trot and keeping her driving at the canter...

Showmanship is actually coming along pretty well, working on her set up. Her pivots are actually coming along nicely.

I am posting videos so I can keep track of our progress. Hoping to get her in the show ring by May, I will enter her in showmanship and maybe horsemanship and novice amateur trail...


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-6YGk3AYh8&list=UUwyboCKkT4oR4maKqvvxbZw&index=2

Excellent lesson today... we recorded the showmanship - I am now training with a young lady named Laurel - I worked with her last year and find her style is more fitting with mine...


----------

